# IH 1466



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://hibid.com/catalog/245295/freeman-auction--tractors-and-farm-equipment-/

Considering going to look at the IH 1466 Saturday if the bid hasn't reached my limit. It would be a replacement for the 1586 I currently have capable of doing everything the 1586 can and so much more.

Any advise what to pay close attention to on my inspection? Have gauges can plug into SCV but have not come across any specs for those values yet.

Any members have knowledge of this particular auction?

Thank you


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Around 2000 or 2200 on those.

Love the old red iron. Some of the very best ever. I'll have some again soon I hope. Went with Whites and got a bad taste in my mouth. After repairs they've been okay but I'm just kind of not at home in them like I am with the IHs.

Looking to trade a White 2-105 MFWD and a White 2-110 with loader for equivalent red machines!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Make sure it stays in reverse when backing up. I guess it can get expensive. Other than that nothing that I can think of


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Check for moisture in the crankcase (white scum on the plug of the dipstick). Cylinder liner O rings can leak, liners can pinhole if the coolant conditioner isn't maintained, oil cooler can leak. Oil cooler leak will usually put oil in the coolant as well. Check if the TA pulls good on both sides. It's preferable to do this with the oil hot. 14xx vs 15xx. The 14 has 4 quadrant gears to the 15s 3, and the 14 has a bull gear final reduction where the 15 has a planetary final.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Maybe I missed something...but why go from a 1586 to a 1466? Your 1586 is worn out? Or are you just talking about adding a tractor?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Maybe I missed something...but why go from a 1586 to a 1466? Your 1586 is worn out? Or are you just talking about adding a tractor?


1000 pto only on 1586. Originally purchased as "cheap" hp for tillage but that has backed off and we have now moved to mostly hay and all 540 equipment. IF the 1466 goes for the right price I could sell 1586 have a tractor that can do everything including what the 1586 does, and few dollars in my pocket.

The 1586 does a lot of sitting during the summer except for moving hay wagons. I just happened to come across it and not holding my hopes very high it goes for my price. It's within a couple thousand of surpassing my limit now. Have a guy that hauls and owes me money so that expense is a mute point.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

So I guess 1586 pto isn't convertible to 540/1000 rpm similar to the smaller 1486?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> So I guess 1586 pto isn't convertible to 540/1000 rpm similar to the smaller 1486?


You can put a dual unit it but I haven't had much luck with that. From what I have researched there is conflicting information on changing linkage and for my mechanical abilities it just seems easier to buy one already setup than to screw something up trying to make it do what I need.

Showed my son the link and he says but it's IH. Told him he can add $10,000 to my bid and would be more than happy to watch for a JD instead. "oh" he says


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dual speed pto on a 1586 is fairly easy. Been a long time but IIRC there is an early vs late style linkage which is a pull vs push, pretty sure you need the later style which is the push down style. This can also be determined by weather you can turn the pto shaft by hand with the tractor off.

Then you have to put your 15 input shaft on the dual speed. IIRC its 4 3/8" bolts to swap it over.

Neighbor just did one last year and he can barely change a light bulb. Haha


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Several yrs ago my neighbor installed a dual speed pto assembly on a 1486 that was originally 1000 rpm only.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Little easier on a 1486 as the input shaft is the same size as all the others like a 986, 1086, etc so no need to change the input shaft out.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I forgot about the input shaft. Depending on the dual speed unit you needed the shaft from receiving tractor and shaft from donor tractor, cut and machined 2 halves together??? Just more conflicting information I have come across. I have called on several units over the years and always different information and locally there is no knowledge of these tractors as back in the day all dairy here and biggest tractors were 120 hp and primarily green and still is.

I did myself no favors when I bought it with no regard to future use and still seems the best route is to get a tractor all setup than to spend $1,000-$2,000 getting a different unit hope all parts I need are included, find out needs rebuild after installation,


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Little easier on a 1486 as the input shaft is the same size as all the others like a 986, 1086, etc so no need to change the input shaft out.


Thanks for clarification. Jim


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Should be no cutting and machining. You use the larger 1586 input shaft/pump in the new dual speed PTO unit to meet up with the existing coupler in the tractor.

As many die hard red guys as their are I'm sure you can find 100 more knowledgeable people than I that could tell you everything.

Do you have a late or early style? Can you spin the pto shaft by hand with the motor off?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If you dont get that tractor I am pretty sure I could put you in contact with a person or two here in eastern PA that could tell you 100% what you need to do to make that a 540...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Should be no cutting and machining. You use the larger 1586 input shaft/pump in the new dual speed PTO unit to meet up with the existing coupler in the tractor.
> 
> As many die hard red guys as their are I'm sure you can find 100 more knowledgeable people than I that could tell you everything.
> 
> Do you have a late or early style? Can you spin the pto shaft by hand with the motor off?


I can spin it with engine off.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> If you dont get that tractor I am pretty sure I could put you in contact with a person or two here in eastern PA that could tell you 100% what you need to do to make that a 540...


I just may take you up on that. Thank you


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thats the late style linkage. Last one i did got a rebuilt pto unit from Anderson? Tractor parts. They had already changed the input to match the tractor. Was like 1700 bucks plus a core and freight, but that was a few years ago so I'm sure prices have went up.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Went and looked at the 1466 and failed my inspection miserably. General over view resulted in major diesel leak at injector pump and oil seepage at exhaust manifold. The test drive part was where it ended, was told the brakes were sticking. Was able to get it to move in low range but wanted to stall out in high range and some times in reverse. Turned like it had differential lock engaged. All that in 20 feet. Really ruined the experience cause it was nice being on a 66 series again. Don't need another major project.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would also check to open up and see if there is oil leaking in the clutch compartment . Fairly common from this Era . Hollow shaft / IPTO SHAFT leaking , spitting hydraulic oil on clutch and pressure plate


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> Went and looked at the 1466 and failed my inspection miserably. General over view resulted in major diesel leak at injector pump and oil seepage at exhaust manifold. The test drive part was where it ended, was told the brakes were sticking. Was able to get it to move in low range but wanted to stall out in high range and some times in reverse. Turned like it had differential lock engaged. All that in 20 feet. Really ruined the experience cause it was nice being on a 66 series again. Don't need another major project.


 Been there and done that @45to50 years old a large percentage will be not worth it . Retirement auction or something local to you where you can get the rest of the story would help


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

endrow said:


> Been there and done that @45to50 years old a large percentage will be not worth it . Retirement auction or something local to you where you can get the rest of the story would help


Had some of the story. He had ran it on his manure tanker 10 years ago. Has been at his sisters for last 10 years and didn't know what been done to it. Sounds like his father reducing access equipment. They were not original owners of the 1466 but was of the 1066 which he was hoping to keep.


----------

